#  Chat Ecke >   Privat versichern oder doch nicht? >

## Tyrial

hey Leute, 
ich hab mal eine Frage..
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mich privat krankenversichern lassen soll. Hierzu ergeben sich aber auch ein paar Fragen meinerseites. 
Werden bei einer privaten Krankenverischerung nicht auch die Beiträge im Rentenalter höher? Denn immerhin beansprucht man leider Gottes wenn man älter wird auch öfter ärztliche Leistungen. Kann man sich dann in der Rente das eigentlich noch leisten? 
Weiters hab ich mich gefragt welcher Anbieter denn gut wäre? 
LG

----------


## josie

Hallo Tryial!  

> Werden bei einer privaten Krankenverischerung nicht auch die Beiträge im  Rentenalter höher? Denn immerhin beansprucht man leider Gottes wenn man  älter wird auch öfter ärztliche Leistungen. Kann man sich dann in der  Rente das eigentlich noch leisten?

 Genau das ist das Problem, daß es inzwischen nicht wenig Menschen gibt, die ihre priv. Krankenversicherung nur noch mit Mühe zahlen können, bzw die kein Geld mehr fürs Leben haben, im Alter. 
Ich persönlich würde es nicht machen, zumal auch die priv KV inzwischen an allen Ecken und Enden die Leistungen streichen, selbst bei Physiotherapie gibt es schon Schwierigkeiten und Diskussionen, habe ich gerade erst von einer Freundin gehört.
Ich persönlich habe mich in verschiedenen Bereichen zusatzversichert, z.B. Zahnarzt und Krankenhausbehandlung mit Chefarztleistung.
Ich bin mit dieser Regelung sehr zufrieden.

----------


## Larunia

hi .. 
ich habe gelesen das die Aber genau diesem im Alter mehr zahlen entgegenwirken wollen mit verschiedenen Sonderleistungen und Tarifen. Auch das es gesetzliche Zuschläge geben soll..  
am besten selber mal lesen: Artikel 
Und kann man bei den verschiedenen Anbietern auch nicht nachfragen wie die das so handhaben. Man muss wahrscheinlich einfach nur genauer suchen um eben eine Passende KV zu finden und mehr vergleichen. Wenns dich wirklich interessiert vielleicht mal Allgemein beraten lassen: zB hier 
Viel Erfolg auf alle Fälle.

----------


## josie

Hallo!  

> ich habe gelesen das die Aber genau diesem im Alter mehr zahlen  entgegenwirken wollen mit verschiedenen Sonderleistungen und Tarifen

 Noch ist es aber nicht soweit und was dann mit schon abgeschlossenen Versicherungen passiert, weiß niemand.
Die Versicherungen werden sicher nichts negatives über ihre Produkte erzählen, ihr Ziel ist, viele junge Menschen zu versichern, weil sie in der Regel erstmal nicht viel in Anspruch genommen werden und im Alter oder wenn man dann wirklich krank wird, dann wird es schwierig. 
Dazu kommt dann noch das Problem, daß man nicht mehr so ohne weiteres in die gesetzliche KV zurück kann, Beratung ist immer gut, man braucht nur eine neutrale Beratung.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
ich würde auch nicht zu einer PKV raten. Man ist doch sehr gebunden und die Rückkehr in eine GKV ist auch nicht immer so einfach. Da gibt es auch hier und da etwas, was zu beachten ist. Ich würde, wenn Sie nicht über der Versicherungspflichtgrenze liegen, bei einer GKV bleiben. Sie können auch bei der GKV eine Zusatzversicherung abschließen, die in einigen Punkten sehr der PKV ähnelt. 
Wenn ein Wechsel nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, bleiben Sie bei Ihrer GKV. Sie wären nicht die Erste, die eventuell den Schritt in die PKV später bereuen würden. Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Mariella

Überleg dir das gut.
Auch wenn du es dir jetzt leisten kannst, dich privat zu versichern, werden die Beiträge im Alter unerschwinglich.
Ich sehe das bei meinen Eltern. Wenn du erst einmal in Rente bist, wird das problematisch.
Ich tendiere zu einer gesetzlichen Krankenkasse mit speziellen Zusätzen, sodass ich z.B. im Krankenhaus privat bin.
Vielleicht gibts es dieses System ja sowieso nicht mehr lange.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Wie gesagt.... eine PKV kann angenehm sein, ist aber nahezu nutzlos. 
Viele meiner Kollegen verzichten auf eine Privatversicherung. Auf eine Chefarztbehandlung würde ich zu jeder Zeit verzichten - was auch viele Kollegen so handhaben. Denn der gute Ruf wurde meistens durch ein sehr gutes Team erlangt - meistens Verdienste der Oberärzte. Letztendlich sagt der gute Ruf des Chefarztes also nichts über die tatsächliche Leistung aus. 
Davon abgesehen macht es bei der stationären Behandlung keinen Unterschied. Auch Privatpatienten werden vom Stationsarzt (i.d.R. ein Assistenzarzt) betreut. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass hier der Chef täglich zum obligatorischen Händeschütteln vorbeikommt. 
Was operative Leistungen angeht, ist man als Kassenpatienten ebenfalls bestens dran. Schließlich werden Operationen ausschließlich von erfahrenen Oberärzten und niemals selbstständig von Assistenzärzten durchgeführt. Ob es nun ein Chef- oder Oberarzt ist, macht nun wirklich keinen Unterschied.  
Lassen Sie sich einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen - auch wenn ich es oben erläutert habe: 
Warum verzichten die meisten Ärzte auf die Chefarztbehandlung...? 
Das sollte eigentlich als Denkanstoß ausreichen.

----------


## Schlumpfine

> Was operative Leistungen angeht, ist man als Kassenpatienten ebenfalls bestens dran. Schließlich werden Operationen ausschließlich von erfahrenen Oberärzten und niemals selbstständig von Assistenzärzten durchgeführt. *Ob es nun ein Chef- oder Oberarzt ist, macht nun wirklich keinen Unterschied.*  
> Lassen Sie sich einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen - auch wenn ich es oben erläutert habe:  *Warum verzichten die meisten Ärzte auf die Chefarztbehandlung...?* 
> Das sollte eigentlich als Denkanstoß ausreichen.

 
also ich denke schon, das es einen unterschied gibt. mag sein, das ein chefarzt sehr viel op-erfahrung hat, nicht umsonst ist er chefarzt. hat garantiert unmengen an op´s hinter sich mit guten erfolgen. 
aber öfter und regelmäßiger im hier und jetzt dürften die oberärzte/stationsärzte(?) wohl operieren, weswegen ich dankend auf cheafarztbehandlung verzichten würde... 
achso, weil hier alle aufs alter schauen in sachen privater versicherung... wer sagt denn einem jungen menschen, das nicht auch bei ihm eine chronische erkrankung bereits im alter unter 30 diagnostiziert wird? dann hat man den "teuren spaß" nicht nur 15-20 jahre (als rentner) sondern möglicherweise sogar 40 jahre...  
ich denke gkv mit privaten zusatzversicherungen, die auch wieder kündbar sind ist sooo übel nicht. 
lg

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> also ich denke schon, das es einen unterschied gibt. mag sein, das ein chefarzt sehr viel op-erfahrung hat, nicht umsonst ist er chefarzt. hat garantiert unmengen an op´s hinter sich mit guten erfolgen

 Da muss ich Sie leider enttäuschen. Zwischen der Stellenbesetzung und den Operationszahlen (und Erfolgen) gibt es keinen Zusammenhang. Es gibt Chefärzte, die haben ihre Facharztausbildung abgeschlossen, waren 1 Jahr als Oberarzt angestellt und wurden (vielleicht auch mit Glück) an einer anderen Klinik für diesen Posten genommen. Alles eine Sache des Auftretens.   

> aber öfter und regelmäßiger im hier und jetzt dürften die oberärzte/stationsärzte(?) wohl operieren, weswegen ich dankend auf cheafarztbehandlung verzichten würde...

 Korrekt. Die meisten Operationen gehen auf das Konto der Oberärzte. Die wenigsten - wie soll es auch anders sein - auf das des Chefarztes. Abgesehen davon sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten: viele Fach-/Oberärzte sind recht jung und sind mit modernen Techniken wesentlich vertrauter, als ein Chefarzt jenseits der 60 - ich möchte damit nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, es ist einfach ganz allgemein gefasst. 
Ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt bei jungen Ärzten wohler. 
Man wird mich für verrückt halten, aber ich bevorzuge sogar die Assistenzärzte aus dem osteuropäischen Raum - wenn sich die Möglichkeit anbietet.    

> ich denke gkv mit privaten zusatzversicherungen, die auch wieder kündbar sind ist sooo übel nicht.

 Richtig. Besser kann die Wahl nicht ausfallen. Wenn man beim Abschluss die Augen offen hält, findet man sehr gute Anbieter mit ausgezeichneten Leistungen zum günstigen Preis. Durchaus auch Zahnersatz bis hin zu 100% Erstattung. 
Nun gut, 
in diesem Sinne: 
Gute Wahl ;-)

----------


## mimi02

Das kommt auf deine Lage an und ob du es dir leisten kannst. prinzipiel ist es zu empfehlen

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Die Frage ist weiterhin, ob Sie überhaupt die Möglichkeit haben, sich privat zu versichern. Denn es müssen gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden, um von einer gesetzlichen Versicherungspflicht befreit zu werden.

----------


## zabaione

Wie schon gesagt wurde, sollte man gut abwägen, ob sich der Schritt in die private Krankenversicherung für einen lohnt. Allgemein kann ich die Debeka empfehlen, auch wenn es manchmal an der Kommunikation gehakt hat...

----------


## StefanD.

Es fängt damit an das man ganz penibel darauf achten muss was man in einen Antrag der PKV rein schreibt. Wenn sich sich herausstellt das Jemand da etwas "vergessen" hat weil der Versicherungsvertreter meinte das sei nicht so wichtig muss bald die Rechnung selbst bezahlen.
Zweite Sache die PKVs gehen auf die Frage wie hoch den die Beiträge im Alter steigen können, sehr schnell mit dem Hinweis ein, es würden ja Altersrückstellungen gebildet.Wenn mna dann im Alter allerdings fast die Hälfte der Rente für die Beiträge ausgeben muss wird es schwierig.  
Hier bezahlte ein Frau 59 J.  an Beiträgen 1095 € im Monat   Wirtschaft: Private Krankenversicherung: Im Alter drohen hohe Prämien - badische-zeitung.de

----------


## zabaione

> Wirtschaft: Private Krankenversicherung: Im Alter drohen hohe Prämien - badische-zeitung.de[/URL]

 Sicher ein wichtiger Punkt! Allerdings ist der genannte Fall ein Einzelfall....

----------

